# ibook bloqué correctif



## bob41 (4 Juillet 2012)

dans mon précédant message j'ai dit que je tapotait en haut à droite...erreur, je voulais dire à gauche ! (je précise pour éviter la réponse" tu tapes pas au bon endroit !"


----------

